# Homemade Rain system



## d1rocchino (May 16, 2011)

So I don't have the funds to get a mist king setup or the need for one concidering I have a small terrarium so I'm going to make a rain system. I'm using a powerhead, hosing, and drip irrigation micro sprinkler heads. I'm not sure how well it will work but ill keep ya posted


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Mistking has a system for 99$ fyi

IMO, you should probably just buy a handheld bottle mister and save your money. I bought a sweet pumpable one from Home Depot for 15$, and it works great. The rain bar might be overkill and waterlog your tank.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I have tried many different alternatives regarding this and here are my thoughts.
DIY rain system are not worth it... they will end up costing almost as much as a mistking, for not even 1/4 of the job it does, it will break, fail and whatnot.
If you really don't have money, I strongly advise you get that thing Grimm is talking about at HD, a 1gallon insecticide sprayer! It's not too big, not too small, easy to mist with and only 15$.
I personally have both a mistking and this thing and couldn't do without


----------



## d1rocchino (May 16, 2011)

Well I had the hosing the resevoir and the powerhead. The sprinkler heads costed $4 so its pretty cheap. I just need something to help keep my humidity up because my exo terra tewrrarium has a lot of ventilation. The sprinkler head you can regulate the amount of water comming out and its a very small head I believe.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

now you need a "seconds" (not minutes) timer
you can add a piece of glass on half of your exo top, that is what most people do

you can try this setup, but I bet you will encounter various problems
keep us posted


----------



## d1rocchino (May 16, 2011)

Yea I bought a seconds timer but the whole thing costed me 18$ so hopefully it atleast lasts a week while I'm on vacation


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Where did you find a seconds timer for less than $18.00?
Thanks, Reef


----------



## d1rocchino (May 16, 2011)

Pet shop owner next to my house had an extra one at home


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

If it ends up not working for you...
Glass cut to size for a small tank is under 10.00 at lowes.
And I found this at Home Depot for 6.99


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Depending how many vivarium you have, this might be too small
personnally, I have a 1 gallon thingy and empty it every day

THIS is exactly what I have, and paid 15$ at RONA
Chapin 1 Gallon Sprayer, Chapin Sprayer - Free Shipping
I like to have a hose to I can spray in any direction, and in narrower spots


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

I've tried multiple times to do a rain system in my little tank. EPIC FAIL. best bet.. take some air tube.. poke holes w/ a hot pin and plug the end run that to your power head.. worked for me for while then algea grew in it and clogged it.


----------

